# Omnisphere error message: Requested file is not a sample file



## hag01 (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey, I've just installed Omnisphere for the first time, when I'm loading patches, some of the patches give me this error message:
"Requested file is not a sample file: *file path*"
And immediately after that, this error message:
"Need to authorize product before using: *file path*"
The patches are working but I guess they are malfunctioned in some way.

If I'm not mistaken this problem appears mainly with sampled sounds, like acoustic strings and human voices.


Another problem that disturb me much more is:
At some patches in Omnisphere, some of the notes include with horrible noise, some huge distorted click, and I remember at least one note in one patch that sounds completely distorted at high velocity(without that click noise).
Again, 
If I'm not mistaken this problem appears mainly with sampled sounds, like acoustic strings and human voices.


----------



## Steve_Karl (Dec 2, 2018)

email to:

[email protected]

Their email support is very good.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 4, 2018)

A fellow performer used a USB Audio interface and has a terrible time with crap going on while he plays, I could hear it in the audience.

Not that I’m an Omnisphere GuRu but I told him to get rid of the excessive FX, route in a multi FX hardware unit if you’ve got to have them, personally in an Ensemble SoftSynths sound better without all of goo.

He bought an RME AIO with PCI-e 1X and all of his problems stopped, CPU Usage dropped by 50%, no noise, and now he could use those FX that sound muddy.

Support is really good.


----------



## hag01 (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks fellows.
Since my original post(Dec 1, 2018), I didn't find the time to deal with this issue yet.

Surprisingly, while I'm keeping this issue on standby, without initiating any contact with spectrasonics's technical support, a technical support representative of spectrasonics traced me and suggested me support few days ago already - Such an incredible customer service...

We are starting to look for a solution for my problem right now, I'm sure I'm in good hands.


----------



## Burinsky (Aug 1, 2019)

hag01 said:


> Thanks fellows.
> Since my original post(Dec 1, 2018), I didn't find the time to deal with this issue yet.
> 
> Surprisingly, while I'm keeping this issue on standby, without initiating any contact with spectrasonics's technical support, a technical support representative of spectrasonics traced me and suggested me support few days ago already - Such an incredible customer service...
> ...



Good day to you, sir.
Did you manage to solve the issue in the end? Having similar symptoms here.
Cheers.


----------



## hag01 (Aug 1, 2019)

Burinsky said:


> Good day to you, sir.
> Did you manage to solve the issue in the end? Having similar symptoms here.
> Cheers.


Turned out the the USB drive was invalid,
soon they sent me a new USB drive, by UPS.


----------



## Burinsky (Aug 1, 2019)

hag01 said:


> Turned out the the USB drive was invalid,
> soon they sent me a new USB drive, by UPS.


I see, sounds reasonable. I, being a quite an impatient chap, paid 10$ for a download of the 64 Gb installer from their website. will try it tonight. 

Thank you for you reply man!


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2019)

Coolness..


----------

